# tarpon 140



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Just bought a new tarpon 140 and took it out for the first time sat night seems to take on a lot of water does anyone else have this problem if so solutions to it ,also was fishing around the boat dock with the flags sat night when a boat full of people came flying buy with no regards to our flashing lights,curse words, and hand signles they where laughing all the way i would have loved to meet them at the ramp but anyway.
If i had not been on my last beer they would have had a flying coors light coomin at them.What jerks,but anyways if i get some plugs would that cure my problem or hender my paddling.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*water*

Where are you taking on water? Inside the cockpit or inside the hull?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

in the cockpit it seems to come the front holes and go out the back hole but it comes in faster then it goes out so im siting in about a half inch to three quarters inches of water it almost subnerges my little center hatch and im only 238# maybe i need to lay of the:spam: and:beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Redfish,,, Yup I got a 140 and just about the same weight and Yup we need to lay off the :beer: but BPS does sell Scupper hole plugs


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

I always considered that my built in live well. It comes with the yak. If I'm doing catch and release I use scupper plugs, but don't use them if it's rough out on the water. Forrest


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Paddled one at a demo same thing!
weigh 210
Iwoulda thought you'd have a Heritage Redfish. red fish


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

red_fish said:


> Just bought a new tarpon 140 and took it out for the first time sat night seems to take on a lot of water does anyone else have this problem if so solutions to it ,also was fishing around the boat dock with the flags sat night when a boat full of people came flying buy with no regards to our flashing lights,curse words, and hand signles they where laughing all the way i would have loved to meet them at the ramp but anyway.
> If i had not been on my last beer they would have had a flying coors light coomin at them.What jerks,but anyways if i get some plugs would that cure my problem or hender my paddling.


Taking out a yak for the first time during the night may not have given you the best chance to evaluate. Drinking beer during the night on a yak is not the best idea with all the boaters out there. I never drink period in a yak. Be careful out there. You sound like an accident about to happen.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

its was not dark out last night around 6pm plenty of light left and having a few beers are not gonna hurt any thing talk about bustin bal#s
put some plugs in and worked like a charm good to go thanx for the help


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The low floor in the tarpon makes it take on water especially if you are over 200#. Try a Heritage Redfish, nice and dry!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Over-rated kayaks*

How can people sell or advertise kayaks at one weight carring class when they take on water and prone to sink with at a fraction of the weight is loaded. I recently purchased a yak rated at 350 I weigh 250 and the lower lip of the center hatch was below water. The center hatch was nothing more than a rubber cap, after a couple of test drives I've siliconed the hatch shut.
I would think the least these guys can do is sell a hand bilge pump with the boat and demostrate how to use it in the back hatch before you leave the lot with your new purchase. But I guess if you knew it was prone to sink you might reconsider the purchase

Time to step-down from the soapbox..

Be safe to live and fish another day.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

What make was it seeknfin?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Shooter said:


> .... but BPS does sell Scupper hole plugs


Maybe there's a need for a mini bilge pump or perhaps a 1 way valve imbedded in the scupper hole plug.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

tarpon 120...weight capacity is listed at 350lb. If you have a yak that leaks why would you want to use scupper plugs...Maybe I do more submarining than most but it's not uncommon for me to take wakes over the bow or over the stern. the scuppers gives the water somewhere to go. I guess if you fish in a quiet lake or pond scupper plugs would work. Shoot if I used scupper plugs I wouldn't have anywhere for my live spot. ;-)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If the weather is hot, the more water the better. Haven't been out in cold yet, but I would think I want it water tight!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> If the weather is hot, the more water the better. Haven't been out in cold yet, but I would think I want it water tight!!!!


I think the reference is more that you don't have excess weight that may cause you to take a dip in more than 3/4" of water. Added the scupper plugs would likely increase your chances of going under because the water has no place to exit. Better make sure your PFD doesn't have any holes in it or your FB.. FNC...


----------

